# This is not what I signed up for, and thank goodness



## 613 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi,
I just experienced a sense of something new, and I thought I'd come here to share.
Quick background: I was initiated in 2013, passed to FC in 2014, and then I disappeared.  I came back to Lodge last spring (serendipitously), and was raised in January of this year.
So, I've been struggling with some things as of late (three-to-six months or so), mentally and emotionally, and last night I reached out to a brother (who was actually one of my Investigation Committee, and who has shown me great kindness (as all brothers have, surely)), but I reached out to him by text.  I let him know this was a "personal" matter and "non-masonic."  He called within the minute--in fact, I had just put the phone down when it rang. He was actually able to relate quite specifically to my current state, and was so brave as to share some of his more recent and painful experiences with me.  We understood each other.   We talked for almost 20 minutes.  Nothing profound was said, but he listened to me and he talked to me and I was able to get something off my chest with another guy which is not my normal way of doing things.  I went on with my day, and so did he.
This afternoon, I thought to thank him, for his help but also for the immediacy in which he responded, and also for the time and care that he took; so, I shot him a text message doing just that.  It was in my wanting to thank him and to let him know that I was doing alright today (and then in his quick response back) that I realized I was experiencing something new, some sense of true caring.  I felt a sense of... brotherhood?  Is that what this is?  I was warned this would happen; I just didn't believe it.  I came for the Mysteries, but I'm staying for this.
Thanks for reading/listening.
[Posted in this New Member Introductions forum, 'cause it's my first post here, and I'm not forum-savy.  All suggestions welcome. Thanks.]


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 21, 2019)

Ha ha you came for “the mysteries” and you found them, you just didn’t understand what they actually are. Until now.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 22, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> Ha ha you came for “the mysteries” and you found them, you just didn’t understand what they actually are. Until now.


Exactly!


----------



## Okla. MM (Mar 23, 2019)

Bro. 613 always remember........


----------



## bro.william (Mar 25, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> Ha ha you came for “the mysteries” and you found them, you just didn’t understand what they actually are. Until now.



I'll echo that.     Although I've been a part of the Craft for only a relatively short time, the thing that has always struck me, from the moment I was made an EA, is the way in which the brethren of my lodge treated me instantly as one of their own.  They were interested in me as a person.  (I have a very public-facing job in which people, with the best will in the world, often see the job before they see the man underneath it.)  They have been excited to see me move through my degrees, and genuinely keen that I should enjoy the experience.  Those who cross my path in my everyday work-life have appeared to be thrilled at that little extra connection we now have.  And I've little doubt that if I ever found myself in trouble, they'd be at my side quickly.  I guess what I'm trying to say is that there's been a real sense of belonging in my experience, and in modern society that's an especially rare treasure.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2019)

bro.william said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is that there's been a real sense of belonging in my experience, and in modern society that's an especially rare treasure.


Agreed!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 28, 2019)

613 said:


> Hi,
> I just experienced a sense of something new, and I thought I'd come here to share.
> Quick background: I was initiated in 2013, passed to FC in 2014, and then I disappeared.  I came back to Lodge last spring (serendipitously), and was raised in January of this year.
> So, I've been struggling with some things as of late (three-to-six months or so), mentally and emotionally, and last night I reached out to a brother (who was actually one of my Investigation Committee, and who has shown me great kindness (as all brothers have, surely)), but I reached out to him by text.  I let him know this was a "personal" matter and "non-masonic."  He called within the minute--in fact, I had just put the phone down when it rang. He was actually able to relate quite specifically to my current state, and was so brave as to share some of his more recent and painful experiences with me.  We understood each other.   We talked for almost 20 minutes.  Nothing profound was said, but he listened to me and he talked to me and I was able to get something off my chest with another guy which is not my normal way of doing things.  I went on with my day, and so did he.
> ...



That is Bbrotherhood. Last year I was at Grand Encampment (national meeting for Knights Templar in York Rite) when my mother called telling me my father had not only been placed into hospice, but was declining rapidly (he was only 60, but had stage 4 cancer). I had two Brothers stay up till 3am listening to me, comforting me, and making sure I had everything laid out to get back home that morning. When I landed back in Idaho, a Brother was there to take me home. When my world was crumbling around me, there were Brothers there to hold me up, but that's what we do as Brothers.


----------



## 613 (Mar 28, 2019)

KSigMason said:


> That is Bbrotherhood. Last year I was at Grand Encampment (national meeting for Knights Templar in York Rite) when my mother called telling me my father had not only been placed into hospice, but was declining rapidly (he was only 60, but had stage 4 cancer). I had two Brothers stay up till 3am listening to me, comforting me, and making sure I had everything laid out to get back home that morning. When I landed back in Idaho, a Brother was there to take me home. When my world was crumbling around me, there were Brothers there to hold me up, but that's what we do as Brothers.


Wow, that really moved me, and I thank you very, very much for sharing that.
I guess hearing these stories and getting to see them in action is for some reason what I need at this juncture in my journey.  I'm glad I joined this forum--there's a decency and respect among each other in these communications that I find comforting.
In witnessing and experiencing this kind of care (or consideration or kindness or whatever (relief?)), I find myself simply prouder to be a Mason now, and hopeful that I might someday be in a position to reach out in brotherly love and friendship when needed.
Again, KSigMason, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 28, 2019)

613 said:


> Hi,
> I just experienced a sense of something new, and I thought I'd come here to share.
> Quick background: I was initiated in 2013, passed to FC in 2014, and then I disappeared.  I came back to Lodge last spring (serendipitously), and was raised in January of this year.
> So, I've been struggling with some things as of late (three-to-six months or so), mentally and emotionally, and last night I reached out to a brother (who was actually one of my Investigation Committee, and who has shown me great kindness (as all brothers have, surely)), but I reached out to him by text.  I let him know this was a "personal" matter and "non-masonic."  He called within the minute--in fact, I had just put the phone down when it rang. He was actually able to relate quite specifically to my current state, and was so brave as to share some of his more recent and painful experiences with me.  We understood each other.   We talked for almost 20 minutes.  Nothing profound was said, but he listened to me and he talked to me and I was able to get something off my chest with another guy which is not my normal way of doing things.  I went on with my day, and so did he.
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I would say this - aspire and make sure one day you are the man who receives such a message and reacts quickly with support, or in other words, pay this forward.. and in doing so, you made Freemasonry what it should be - a Brotherhood..


----------

